# Tant bien que mal



## atobar

Quisiera conocer sus propuestas de traducción para esta presumiblemente sencilla frase de G. Simenon:
-C'est le lendemain que Maigret établit tant bien que mal ce résume des événement.

 Yo lo haría del siguiente modo:
Fue al día siguiente cuando Maigret estableció, como buenamente pudo, una recapitulación de los hechos (¿un resumen de los acontecimientos?).

 ¿Qué otras posibilidades proponen?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## josepbadalona

"mal que bien" me parece adecuado aquí


----------



## atobar

Ok. Muchas gracias.


----------



## shaky

¿"Ce" no sería "este"? Vamos, supongo que depende del contexto...

"Recapitulación" está bien, pero tiene la connotación de "mirar hacia atrás", de "reconstruir la historia una vez terminada", que no estaba en francés, pero bueno. De todos modos, "resumen" también quedaría bien. Como quieras. 

"De los hechos" y "de los acontecimientos" me parecen equivalentes e intercambiables.


----------



## josepbadalona

shaky said:


> ¿"Ce" no sería "este"? Vamos, supongo que depende del contexto...
> 
> .


 
cuidado, Shaky

ce = este 
en 
ce texte = este texto

pero

c'est
tiene tantas traducciones como sentidos ....

puede ser 
es = es mi padre = c'est mon père
soy = soy yo = c'est moi
somos = somos nosotros = c'est nous

....

y cambiar también de tiempo
fue entonces cuando decidí = c'est alors que j'ai décidé / je décidai

aquí, el "fue ... cuando" es perfecto


----------



## shaky

Pero yo me refería a "ce résume". ¿No sería este resumen o esta recapitulación?


----------



## Bushwhacker

Qué significa esta expresión, "tant bien que mal" en francés?
Para bien y para mal, quizá?


----------



## Paquita

Significa "mal que bien"
Ni bien ni mal, pero con dificultad


----------



## Bushwhacker

Paquit& said:


> Significa "mal que bien"
> Ni bien ni mal, pero con dificultad



Merci


----------



## laura2020

en la frase _bien que mal_ se podría traducir _más o menos_ ? Esta es una expresión francesa?

El contexto es el siguiente: 

aprés cette bourrasque, conjurée par le caractére ferme de la comtesse, les deux époux vécurent, tant _bien que mal_, avec la pension de retraite, qui, grace á la recommandation du general Bubna, ne se fit pas attendre.


----------



## spectrenoir01

La expresion francesa es "tant bien que mal", esta locucion se podria traducir en tu contexto por"con difficultad/dificilmente", " como pudieron" o "ni bien ni mal". Saludos.


----------



## laura2020

merci, pero si es más o menos equiparable a un más o menos en español, verdad?


----------



## spectrenoir01

Pensandolo, me parece que : " tant bien que mal" en esta frase se puede traducir por " plus ou moins" asi que "mas o menos" podria funcionar perfectamente.  Saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

A trancas y barrancas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

spectrenoir01 said:


> Pensandolo, me parece que : " tant bien que mal" en esta frase se puede traducir por " plus ou moins" asi que "mas o menos" podria funcionar perfectamente.  Saludos.



Cuando decimos _vivre plus ou moins _o _vivir más o menos_, en principio nos referimos a la duración de la vida. Si queremos decir otra cosa debemos añadir el adverbio apropiado, por ejemplo: _vivre plus ou moins bien_, _vivir más o menos bien._

Para el caso que nos ocupa, yo usaría la propuesta *como pudieron* que propone *spectrenoir*.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Es curioso pero cuando yo leí el título de esta discusión pensé que se buscaba la traducción al francés de la locución castellana "bien que mal" o "mal que bien". ¿Sería incorrecto emplear "bien que mal" en la traducción al castellano?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


spectrenoir01 said:


> La expresion francesa es "tant bien que mal", .


Ahora, no en la época de Stendhal .

Otras posibilidades de traducción:
- con apretura / estrechez

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## spectrenoir01

Merci pour la précision Cintia/Martine, je dormirai moins bête.


----------



## ellenSanz

este hilo es de hace mucho (quizá esto ya sea como hablar ssola  je je), pero a mi me surgió el tema ahora y este chat me ayuda y me hace reflexionar; me parece que "tant bien que mal",  muy literalmente sería, tan bien como mal, pero creo que nosotros, un poco coloquiamente diríamos, "sin pena ni gloria"

gracias

Ellen




Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Ahora, no en la época de Stendhal .
> 
> Otras posibilidades de traducción:
> - con apretura / estrechez
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


ellenSanz said:


> este hilo es de hace mucho (quizá esto ya sea como hablar ssola  je je), pero a mi me surgió el tema ahora y este chat me ayuda y me hace reflexionar; me parece que "tant bien que mal",  muy literalmente sería, tan bien como mal, pero creo que nosotros, un poco coloquiamente diríamos, "sin pena ni gloria"
> 
> gracias
> 
> Ellen


Como siempre depende del contexto preciso.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

